# How to Overclock?



## Sarath (May 13, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I came here to look for any guides for overclocking and found none. Only found results or benchmarks which i do not understand. 

Can anyone guide me to a link that explains overclocking properly. I read an article about it in DIGIT long back but cant remember any.

Also is it wise for a newbie like me to try overclocking without experience?


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2011)

^^ For OCing you need a suitable cpu, a good mobo and a good cpu cooler

BTW, you can take a look at this thread as well 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...1070-overclock-list-discussion-thread-10.html


----------



## Sarath (May 13, 2011)

As I said I read an article about OCing in digit but at that time it was possible only on an quad core extreme ypu so I let it pass. I cant find that article.

I have been through that thread but didnt learn much about how its done.


----------



## asingh (May 13, 2011)

I had started here.

Overclocking FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) - How to Overclock! - Overclockers Club


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2011)

^^ never read that before - thanks for sharing - that article is kinda OLD and I think they should update it but users who are new into OC world / willing to OC will find the article useful.


----------



## asingh (May 14, 2011)

^^
The basics are strong there. That is what counts. Of course stuff will change once new chipsets start.


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2011)

which cpu do you have sarath?
also post the motherboard name & model number


----------



## Sarath (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link asingh. I remember reading an article as i mentioned so i got to know a little about how the cpu has multipliers etc etc and something about ocing the RAM also. But ever since i read about the k processors by intel (sandybridge) and people talking about how it runs on stock cooler even when OCed to moderately high speeds it runs stable. Since many people are using the sandybridge proc for OCing i was hoping to find a guide to do that.

This evoked my interest in the OCing (about which i read before only associated with extreme series processor and liquid cooling which is prohibitively expensive 1-2years back) and coming to today it seems a 2500k @11k is enough to OC (ofcourse with other components also being OC friendly)

@Piyush This info is not for my present PC. I am looking to buy a new PC in the coming months. So i want to know completely about OCing so that it can decide my buying decision.

I would like to try OCing if its safe. I am medical student so i have my limitations. I am hoping my bro will be able to learn something about OCing, but i am sure he'll leave it to me.

When i created this thread i tried to search for related articles. I decided to ask for a guide to OC a sandybridge, but having read an article before i know how extensive and tiring it would be to write a guide explaining everything so i posted this asking for a link to the same.

However i would like to add a suggestion if i may. I think there should be guides to OCing and Modding as sticky posts in this category. This will help many like me who are still new.


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2011)

^^ Thumb Rule - Ocing is completely safe if you can keep the temps in check and that's why while Ocing you have to keep an eye on the temps and proper cooling inside of the cabinet.


----------



## asingh (May 15, 2011)

More over, high vCore will kill the chip quicker than high temperatures. Just do it slow.


----------



## Sarath (May 15, 2011)

I think i will stick with a basic non- OC(able) rig for my next one. Anyways thanks topgear, asingh & Piyush for your inputs.

However i found this link while searching on google which i will post here:

It says: Ultimate Sandy Bridge OC Guide + P67A-UD7 Performance Review
*www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=264847

so my parents agreed to get a new system so im in a fix now.

Should i get a i5 2500k and try OCing it
or should i stick with 2500 and be content with stock speeds?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 15, 2011)

asingh said:


> More over, high vCore will kill the chip quicker than high temperatures. Just do it slow.


Sir,I disagree.As long as temperatures and voltages are within operating specifications laid down by the manufacturer (AMD,Intel,Nvidia etc.Not AIB partners like ASUS,MSI etc),there is no harm done.

For example it is completely safe for me to run my i7 960 at 1.35v provided my temps do not peak over 85C.its operating range it 0.875v-1.375v 

For GPUs less info is available but AFAIK,MSI afterburner does not allow insane voltages.For the GTX 580,upto 1.18v is safe provided temps do not cross 95C (which they wont reach easily),and afterburner will allow only upto 1.15v.


----------



## asingh (May 16, 2011)

^^
With which part you disagree. The temperature part, or what I posted regarding vCore.


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I think i will stick with a basic non- OC(able) rig for my next one. Anyways thanks topgear, asingh & Piyush for your inputs.



no harm getting a k series proccy. you don't need to overclock now. when you feel the PC is ageing & getting slow, show your oc skills. 



Sarath said:


> Should i get a i5 2500k and try OCing it
> or should i stick with 2500 and be content with stock speeds?



get the k one until you want to stick to the same clock speed or will swap the system for a better one in 3-4yrs time.



Extreme Gamer said:


> For GPUs less info is available but AFAIK,MSI afterburner does not allow insane voltages.For the GTX 580,upto 1.18v is safe provided temps do not cross 95C (which they wont reach easily),and afterburner will allow only upto 1.15v.



i don't think you need insane voltage to kill a GPU 

also you can't draw a safety line regarding voltage crossing which makes the GPU/proccy prone to failure. i have read in tom's hardware review of 1st gen core i3, where it died all of a sudden without any warning. all they did was upp the voltage to 1.4V. the stock voltage is good for mild overclock, but the tendency to go bit further may prove a bit too costly.


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2011)

Even if i OC i wont be benchmarking and stuff and i do not need insane speeds to start with.
Like Sam^^ mentioned i think it will help when the PC is ageing and i can get some more juice from this PC (hoping dust doesnt kill the PC with heat)

Thanks everyone i think i will go with a k series proc


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2011)

^^ don't get a P67 mobo - they are OLD now - get a Gigabyte Z68X-UD3R-B3 @ ~10.5k ( z68 chip based ) mobo - Z68 chipset offers far more greater OC capability and with a Z68 mobo toms' hardware guys were able to reach 5.7 GHz !!! with core i5 2500k and core i7 2600k.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 16, 2011)

@asingh:I disagree with the post regarding voltage.

@sam: I can draw a line and i will.Any reference GTX 580 *GPU core* can easily handle over 1.2v(fermi core is a beast with its teeth filed i.e. Overcurrent protection).But its the rest of the parts like vregs,proadlizers etc that cant.That is why 1.18 is considered the maximum.
truly I cant decide for the non-reference models.

both take a look at this:

ARK | Your source for information on IntelÂ® products

search for any processor here.the voltage limit is clearly given as 1.4v for all i3 5XX.Even if the CPU can handle it,your mobo is also a limiting factor at many times.BTW you can RMA and they will never know you OCed.Also, since you were within their voltage specification,you are entitled to warranty,provided you did not OC the bclk which is actually generated by the northbridge on the mobo 

Can you link me to the exact article where their i3 died?


----------



## asingh (May 16, 2011)

Well that is what I was saying. This person is a new OC'er, so should he not be warned about high vCore. Most people when they OC, just worry about the thermals, but it is vCore which is more worrisome. Just staying below the threshold will not guarantee 100% system safety. My Quad has a much higher vCore rating, but I never go anywhere close to it.

It was a warning which I made, not a finite statement.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 16, 2011)

Ah now I see what you mean.Most of the time when your CPU dies because of vCore(that is within spec),it is actually your mobo that kills it not the vcore itself,because the A)the northbridge dies B)the mosfets/vrm burn out.

So far my old C2D E8200 has been through a lot of abuse: lapping, 1.35v etc.It killed my Abit IP35-E mobo(actually my RAM voltage did that) (replaced through RMA once.Second time I had lost my bill so got an GA-EP45-UD3L),corsair XMS2 DHX 800Mhz Cl4 (KIA by mobo)(module version 1.1 RMAed  and replaced with version 1.2 which undervolts easily to 1.9v).

My P45 mobo handled a lot before my PSU gave away and I got the new setup (which I wont abuse lol)(CPU OC isnt abuse tho 4.15Ghz 180x23 @ 1.3v core 1.35v QPI  1804Mhz Dom GT 8-9-8-24 2T @ 1.643v)


----------

